# Ombre Nails - Hot or Not?



## flipshawtii (Nov 16, 2010)

​  ​ Ombre meaning a shaded effect from one color to another.​  ​ I've seen a couple on some nail sites, but the picture above is the best I've seen so far. The reason why it works is because every other ombre I've seen only focuses on one color goin from light to dark. This one goes from gold to red and it's quite hot in my opinion.​  ​ _*So, what do you think? Hot or not?*_​  ​ Image source (link)​  Phyrra.net (Phyrra) / CC BY-NC-ND 3.0​


----------



## lolaB (Nov 16, 2010)

Ahhhh I just wanna clean up her cuticles, lol! ALU posted something similar a while ago. 





Anyway, I love skittle manis of any sort. This is no exception. :]


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 17, 2010)

That is so cool!!! I might have to see if I have the polish to pull this look off!! I'm totally in love!!


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 17, 2010)

I think I remember seeing that. Thanks for posting that up Lola!  I don't know how to incorporate this style and winter together. I want to get into the holiday spirit!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## BombDiggity (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not a fan, only because it 100% reminds me of when I would paint my nails in a colour alternating pattern. Like one nail purple, next nail pink and so on.

I guess, as far as my nails are concerned I want everything the same... The odd time when my finger nails and toe nails don't match it drives me nuts lol, so I could never do this


----------

